
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER (part-time or full-time) Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge
MA / NYC -- [http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process

\- mobile development on internal apps

\- mobile development on external (customer-facing) apps

\- (IoT) home automation and data collection

\- We are additionally looking for a Salesforce.com Administrator

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space. Please reach out to jim <dot> wagner <<at>>
levelsolar <dot> com.

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands or Remote.

I'm an experienced full-stack developer, team lead and interim CTO. Currently
bootstrapping co-founder at [http://klets.co](http://klets.co), but I do
occasionally have time to help people get their team or their stack up and
running. Do get in touch!

Keyword soup: C#/.NET, JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, Flux, Java, Scala, C++
and Python, Elixir (Erlang VM), Xamarin, PhoneGap/Cordova, PostgreSQL, Mono,
DDD, Scrum, Kanban, Lean.

As an engineer, I specialize in ReactJS based projects and CQRS backends. I've
been the lead engineer and architect for three React-based projects up until
now, including [http://www.izooble.com](http://www.izooble.com), if you'd like
a sizeable showcase.

Making a decent React architecture really pays of when done right. I can help
you make sense of the many Flux flavors and the other equally good options.

As a team lead, I specialize in cutting away the nonsense and getting a team
highly productive in startup-like environments. I accomplish this with a
lightweight, non-religious, and highly reflective agile process, together with
a pragmatic focus on internal software quality. This focus ensures that the
team is productive today and also next month.

Contact info on [http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu), chat with me on
[https://klets.co/superset](https://klets.co/superset).

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-concept for
your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl,
Common Lisp, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
MaesterData
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley or Remote

Principal technical founder of an ad-tech startup, currently undergoing a
transition. At present available for contract engagements.

I bring to the table 15+ years of experience in software development,
architecture and operations, as well as product management / marketing and
business development. An ideal engagement may involve me serving as a "force
multiplier" of your existing team - think of the biggest challenges your
operation is facing and what kind of problems your staff is not currently
equipped to solve. While my particular strength is "connecting the dots"
across various disciplines, I am always happy to get my hands dirty to get
projects delivered. I've had experience with Silicon Valley companies
throughout their entire lifecycle, going back to the original dot-com era.

While I have some level of experience with a very long list of technologies,
above all I believe in pragmatic approach to choosing tools to fit the task at
hand. The most recent/intimate experience in the current stack has been with
delivering scale, performance and fault-tolerance in Big Data operations using
the following principal technologies:

\- Front-End : Python, Django, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Backend/IDL : Java, Thrift, Avro

\- Data Stores : Hadoop/HBase, Redis, MySQL/PgSQL

\- Data Science : Custom-engineered algorithms/solvers with performance way
above off-the-shelf packages

Due to the sensitive nature of my current committments, details on my
background would only be available to qualified clients able to articulate the
specific problems they need help with.

Contact me by email : Maester.Data AT gmail DOT com

------
mariocesar
SEEKING WORK Santa Cruz, Bolivia. Remote OK - Relocation OK.

I start working with open source at age of 17 always related to Python and
Web, I keep doing it until today, I had worked with several startups regarding
several topics

I Love Django since 0.96 (I'm the maintainer of the defacto thumbnail app for
Django [http://github.com/mariocesar/sorl-
thumbnail](http://github.com/mariocesar/sorl-thumbnail)), I had also worked
with Pylons and Flask extensively, in my early days I worked with PHP doing
ERP's and Wordpress development, the more recent years I had been involved in
team management and reducing complexity on existing projects and make sure
projects can scale in the technical aspect, with the time I'm being know as a
problem solver for complex scenarios.

I work with [http://humanzilla.com](http://humanzilla.com) as an independent
software consultant or with a team of two more developers, all with similar
experience, as a company we have deal with early stage startups supporting
product creation and creating all the product from scratch.

Python, Django, Ansible, Linux Administration, AWS, Heroku, Docker, Backbone,
Less, Git, Mercurial, among others are my daily tools for my goals.

I'm always open to talk, even if it's not about job. I had found great people
in HN in previous post like this,

I'm glad that even I don't get a gig I was able to be helpful and get new
friends and contacts just by having a friendly conversation.

    
    
      Email: hello @ humanzilla.com
      Github: https://www.github.com/mariocesar
      oDesk: https://www.odesk.com/users/~014fa35c830097fee5

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments and build virtualized development environments that are
consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation using Chef or Ansible on AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Building reproducible and shareable development environments for your team using Vagrant

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) | ryanesc 'at'
gmail 'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
kubabartwicki
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London, UK

A designer / front-end developer / consultant who has been working with the
web for about 6 years now. Coder turned designer. I believe that design is a
process inseparable from code and is best when it happens in the browser.
Proficient in HTML/CSS/JS, as well as working with a great developer that I
have been involved with for a couple of years now. He can handle both front-
end and back-end, both smaller and larger projects.

A few projects:

\- [http://equaliserldn.com](http://equaliserldn.com) \- design (code by
Piotr)

\- [http://www.wcommunications.co.uk](http://www.wcommunications.co.uk) \-
design (code by Piotr)

More projects and a better overview of my skills:
[http://kubabartwicki.com](http://kubabartwicki.com)

Get in touch at me@kubabartwicki.com 👋

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in 3d
printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d model design using
programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
ylg
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Colorado Rockies)

You bring the idea and I’ll bring fifteen years of developing complex software
products on Node.js, Ruby, .NET, Java, and Windows DNA for tiny startups and
large companies. I’ve bootstrapped the startups, written the business plans,
built and trained the teams, designed the architectures, programmed the code,
designed and programmed the test suites, and managed the multinational
departments release to sunset.

Return on investment is my focus and so managing risk my priority: keeping
projects lean and agile, clear and documented, and simple and extensible. I
believe in flexible plans, sound forecasts, and disciplined execution.

I work alone and as part of a group as fits a project’s needs in a given week.
My partners collectively bring a century of experience designing, developing,
and managing complex software and it’s user interfaces. I specialize in back-
end APIs, services, and web clients and my partners add iOS and Android apps
and user interface and experience design.

We work remotely from the Colorado Rockies, San Diego, and Madison WI, using
GitHub, Slack, Trello, Google and Skype Video, and Google Docs; we can also
meet near us or you to kick things off and to keep them going.

Whether you want to launch a new product, a prototype, figure out the
development budget for your startup, or rework an monolithic system into
services and clients, get in touch and find out more about me here:

[http://sensedata.com/about/us](http://sensedata.com/about/us)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa and Colorado.

We are a 3-person digital and design agency that's just getting started.
Currently, we’re working on a large project in the medical field, which has
forced us to learn new things like HL7, HIPAA, and QS/1\. We love taking on
challenging projects that force us to learn new things. In our spare time, we
work on our own startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh).

Here of some of the things we’re particularly familiar with: C/C++,
Objective-C, C#, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Java, PHP, HTML5/CSS3,
SASS, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, Ember, CoffeeScript, AJAX,
iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, Cordova, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Web/mobile/print design, responsive design

Due to our current commitments, we are only looking for part-time work at this
time. Full-time projects are welcome, but we wouldn’t be able to begin for at
least a couple of months. We are looking for clients who have challenging
projects and who have the time and money to prioritize quality execution.

Please reach out if you’re interested in seeing some samples of our work. We
bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning OCaml; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/),
[http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg](http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg)

Location: India

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
lnanek2
SEEKING WORK - SF/SV/NYC, Remote or relocate OK

I'm a full stack software developer and trainer with many successful web sites
and mobile apps shipped, some with over a million downloads. I've presented at
tech meetups and events, run workshops, and full week boot camps to train
developers on producing excellent mobile apps and using APIs.

I'm most experienced with Java and Android, but have shipped on iOS, Linux,
.NET, and many other platforms. I can design, architect, and break into
milestones anything you need from a basic description or join an existing team
and accelerate your development pace. Learn more or contact me below. Thanks!

Email: lnanek@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/lnanek/](https://github.com/lnanek/)

Blog: [http://neatocode.tumblr.com/](http://neatocode.tumblr.com/)

Site: [http://nanek.name/](http://nanek.name/)

Linked In Profile: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/lance-
nanek/31/b69/296/en](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/lance-nanek/31/b69/296/en)

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK, British guy based in Europe, REMOTE, working on-premises always
possible.

Here are my highlights:

\- Reliable. No waiting around for calls or emails; if I'm awake, you can
guarantee a fast response.

\- Business knowledge. I want your business to succeed, and can share my
insights with you, battle-earned over the last 17+ years.

\- Technical knowledge. I can turn my hand to pretty much well any technology
I'm asked to work with, and am extremely good at quickly tracking down hand-
to-find bugs. No more worrying about whether your techie can work on the
scarier parts of your project!

\- No hand-holding required. I won't waste your time with frivolous questions,
and while I'm happy to give daily updates, I can also work well under minimal
supervision.

\- I. Get. The. Job. Done. Above all else, I deliver the end result.

Recent technologies I've worked with include: Python; Java; PHP; Laravel;
jQuery; AngularJS; MySQL; Linux (CentOS + Ubuntu); Scrapy; Amazon Elastic
MapReduce (via mrjob); Sendgrid; AlchemyAPI; various bits of server admin,
plus setting up production/staging/continous integration environments.

Current side projects include:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

Feel free to drop a line to me at tom@tbbpolska.com, and I'll get back to you
ASAP.

------
AlexNeoNomad
SEEKING WORK, remote, full or part-time, freelance, any time-zone

Location: Southeast Asia (for the last 2.5 years);

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin) for Android, Haskell, C#, C, SQL,
JavaScript; Rust and Swift;

OS: Linux and Mac (most of the time); Windows;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to Southeast Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who would be responsible for getting it solved.

I'm also stoked about learning functional programming, finance and IT
security.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
mgmeyers
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Seattle, WA

I am a full-stack JavaScript developer with ~7 years of web development
experience. I can do anything front-end, JavaScript, or Node.js related. Need
a web application built using your hot, new, and obscure framework? I can do
it. Need me to build you a robot that serves you coffee while you work? I can
do that to (thanks johnny-five). Need me to learn an entirely different
language? Sure, let's do it!

I am currently looking for short-term gigs (max 6 months), or part-time work.
I'm open to working remotely (and have 5 years experience doing so), or
working in Seattle, WA.

Buzzwords: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, React, Node.js, Express,
MySQL, MongoDB, LOLCODE

Website / Blog: [http://matthewmeye.rs/](http://matthewmeye.rs/) Github:
[https://github.com/mgmeyers](https://github.com/mgmeyers) LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mgmeyers](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mgmeyers)

------
gnulnx
SEEKING WORK - Baltimore, Maryland (MD) or Remote

Email: kjohnson+hn@fosslancer.net

Web: [http://fosslancer.net](http://fosslancer.net)

Senior DevOps / Operations / Infrastructure Engineer with 10 years of
experience in Linux administration and 5 years in DevOps / Configuration
Management / Automation.

I can do 'all things Linux / FOSS', and more. I've built both large-scale
private clouds and all of the supporting infrastructure, as well as
datacenter-grade VPCs in AWS.

Currently building and scaling AWS environments with Ansible, and doing 'all
things ops and security'. I have approximately 20 hours per week of
availability currently, and would love to help you build your startup or
automate a pesky problem.

Experience with:

\- Chef, Puppet and Ansible

\- vmWare and vSphere, AWS, Docker, LXC

\- Networking - firewalls, switching, security

\- Infrastructure services (e.g. DNS, DHCP, DDNS, Proxy, Repository)

\- Most FOSS application (e.g. apache, nginx, mysql, postfix)

\- Datacenter buildouts

\- Hardware automation - experience with cobbler, PXE, netbooting, and HP
Blade centers.

\- Linux and FreeBSD

\- Full stack engineering (CakePHP, PHP, AngularJS)

\- Bash, Perl, Python, Ruby

\- Continuous Integration (Jenkins, TravisCI)

------
obayesshelton
SEEKING WORK - Remote / On-site (UK, London - but can travel the world)

Seeking an opportunity as a Software Developer, CTO, Co-Founder, Technical
Architect be it project based, freelance or contract where I can deliver
immediate value and continue to build innovative software.

Technical Knowledge:

\- Languages (PHP, C/C++, Java, Apex, Shell scripting, and others...)

\- DB (MySQL, NoSQL's)

\- Methods/SDLC (Agile/SCRUM)

\- Cloud infrastructure (AWS, EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFormation)

\- Other (Jenkins, Nginx, Apache, Git, Github, TCP/IP, Puppet, Chef,
Virtualisation)

Specialties:

Cloud Architecture, RESTful API Design, Software Development, Linux systems
administration, Cyber Security, Continuous Integration, Configuration
management, Virtualisation, Business continuity

Hit me up, please!

\- website: [https://bayes-shelton.co.uk](https://bayes-shelton.co.uk)

\- LinkedIn: uk.linkedin.com/in/oliverbayesshelton/en

\- Stack overflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-
shelton](http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-shelton)

\- email: me [at] bayes-shelton.co.uk

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

SaaS product specialist.

Do you need help turning your SaaS product idea into reality? I can help you
with defining a MVP for your idea, and creating a prototype very rapidly. I’ve
created MVPs that took literally a couple of days that were used to validate
some pretty ballsy assumptions from the founders.

I’m used to working with both technical and non-technical stakeholders, and I
adapt in consequence. I won’t bore you with technical details if you don’t
need it, but can do it.

I can help you get to speed with the lean and agile methodologies, specifying
your idea so that other developers can build it.

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and Javascript. I’m a full-stack
developer and can do web scraping or some complex backend stuff if needs to
be, and I can do the HTML/CSS/JS stuff.

I’ve written a fair amount about SaaS free trials, pricing, user feedback,
analytics and all things SaaS on my blog, several of which have been very well
received ([http://saasfoundry.io/blog](http://saasfoundry.io/blog)). I know
how you can start a marketing strategy and find your first customers.

Please get in touch! I don’t bite :-)

\- website: [http://saasfoundry.io](http://saasfoundry.io)

\- LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tommy-
jarnac/4/a7/775](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tommy-jarnac/4/a7/775)

\- Twitter: [https://twitter.com/tommyjarnac](https://twitter.com/tommyjarnac)

\- email: tommy.jarnac@gmail.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups. Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
drsim
SEEKING FREELANCER - Copenhagen, Denmark / Remote considered

I'm an ambitious bootstrapper with decent and growing traction in the small
ecommerce business space. Profitable with 10% monthly user growth.

Looking for a Frontend developer with design skills. I'm a good backend coder,
lately spending more time on the business side. I need someone to take the
design & UX forward and generally architect the frontend layer.

My first product, Plug in SEO, has given me a beachhead. Now I am invading an
area that is occupied by old tech sloth whose residents aren't happy with
their masters.

Join the cause?

[https://angel.co/pemberton-rank/jobs/58643-frontend-
develope...](https://angel.co/pemberton-rank/jobs/58643-frontend-developer-
with-design)

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84304/our-first-
hire-f...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84304/our-first-hire-
frontend-developer-with-design-pemberton-rank-ltd)

help@pluginseo.com

------
rubencagnie
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote ok I am a design-savvy developer with a passion
for iOS. My skills extend to Android, web (Angular) and server side as well.
Additionally, in my last project I worked on integrating with Bluetooth Smart
(Low Energy) devices, proximity and reporting back where the devices have been
using location data.

\---

Buzzwords: Objective C, Swift, Apple Watch, Bluetooth Low Energy, Bluetooth
Smart, Maps, Location Services, Push notifications, Social integration,
NodeJS, SailsJS, Android, Java, Play!, MongoDB, html5, javascript, css,
angular

\---

Gmail: ruben.cagnie

\---

Portfolio:

* Shop’nBrag (iPhone): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shopnbrag/id622378226?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shopnbrag/id622378226?mt=8) My work: iPhone development and specifications.

* Crowd Source (iPhone): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowd-source/id706401437?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowd-source/id706401437?mt=..). My work: Design and implementation of the server side and the iPhone app. Also made a server library to support an Android app.

* WebCenter (iPhone and iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/webcenter/id439628891?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/webcenter/id439628891?mt=8) My work: All of the iOS development and the first design.

* iSpike (iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ispike/id607728564?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ispike/id607728564?mt=8) My work: All UX and development

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.
Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven Development).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Currently fully booked through summer 2015, but I'm always happy to grab
coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
innerspirit
SEEKING WORK

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, JS, Laravel, CodeIgniter, MongoDB, MySQL, Drupal, Joomla,
Angular.js, jQuery, Backbone.js, React.js, Java, Spring

I'm a freelance developer with a Zend PHP 5.3 certification. I'm looking for
remote work, either full-time or small projects. I am a full stack developer
with extensive front-end experience. I also have experience writing shell
scripts for deployment and task automation.

Résumé/CV: [http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com)

Certification: [http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-
pages/ZEND014048](http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-pages/ZEND014048)

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/innerspirit](https://github.com/innerspirit)

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en)

Email: mmchristian [a-t] gmail [d-o-t] com

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta, GA - Remote (Remote preferred)

I'm a freelancer who can do everything from web development with Rails and
JavaScript to embedded systems, and network programming in C.

I've been building websites for a decade. I can do front end development using
the latest JavaScript Frameworks, CSS3, and HTML5--while on the back end I
specialize in building RESTFUL APIs with Rails or Go. I've worked on content
management systems, e-commerce sites, shopping cart integration, social media
platforms, and user generated content systems.

For the last 3 years, I've also been doing embedded, systems, and network
programming for a startup I founded
([http://toasty24.com](http://toasty24.com)).

Github: [https://github.com/learc83](https://github.com/learc83)

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Email me at learc83@gmail.com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
(currently relaunching the store, so the home page is a landing page). Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat
to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
Stoot98
SEEKING WORK - Remote / UK

I’m a passionate web and mobile engineer with experience in helping businesses
define and realise their mobile strategy, to improve customer engagement and
optimise their business’ workflow.

I specialise in producing cross-platform (iOS, Android & Windows) applications
using hybrid-app containers (PhoneGap/Cordova) to reach as large an audience
as possible while maintaining a performant experience.

SKILLS

\- Web technologies (JavaScript, HTML5, CSS)

\- Hybrid Mobile Apps (PhoneGap/Cordova)

\- Backend Technologies (Node.JS, PHP, .NET)

\- JavaScript Frameworks (Sencha Touch, Ext JS, Ionic)

MORE ABOUT ME

More info about me can be found on
[http://www.stuartashworth.com](http://www.stuartashworth.com)

You can see my Résumé/CV at
[http://www.stuartashworth.com/cv](http://www.stuartashworth.com/cv)

CONTACT ME

You can contact me through any of the following methods:

Email: stuart@stuartashworth.com

Website:
[http://www.stuartashworth.com/contact/](http://www.stuartashworth.com/contact/)

------
erikcw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional experience. Have
lead the development of multiple successful software projects from MVP through
to full production. Very comfortable working in both small and large teams. In
addition to my technical know how, I have a strong business background. I'll
happily work with all stakeholders in your team to make sure the right product
gets delivered and that your value is maximized.

Technologies: Python (Django, celery, pandas, etc), Clojure, Ruby, Javascript
(including ClojureScript and CoffeeScript with React.js,
Backbone.js/Marionette, jQuery, D3, etc...), Objective-C/Swift, Lua
(OpenResty/Lapis), PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redshift Data Warehouse, MongoDB, Redis,
AWS, Chef, Ansible, Hadoop, FreeSWITCH, Arduino and many others. I stay sharp
by always learning something new.

I'm comfortable ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

Contact: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

------
mattbroach
SEEKING WORK – NYC or remote

Developer + Multimedia Designer

I’m a full stack developer/designer, from backend (Python/Django/SQL) to
frontend (D3.js, experimenting with React.js now) to design (web, UI/UX,print,
video, animation, motion graphics). I also have some experience with graphics
programming and real-time video manipulation (Java/Processing, openFrameworks,
Max/MSP). I’ve worked for musicians such as Bruno Mars and Paramore and
internationally recognized artists like Glenn Ligon.

Ideal for multimedia-heavy projects or small teams where people need to step
into several roles at once.

Portfolio: [http://www.aphasiac-design.com](http://www.aphasiac-design.com)

Github: [https://github.com/MattBroach](https://github.com/MattBroach)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/MBroach](https://www.linkedin.com/in/MBroach)

Email: info AT aphasiac HYPHEN design DOT com

------
vyshane
SEEKING WORK, Western Australia or Remote

Interested in:

\- iOS development using Swift and Objective-C

\- Android development using Java, RxJava

GitHub: [https://github.com/vyshane](https://github.com/vyshane)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=10555387](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=10555387)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 14 years experience. My
specialties are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done
some iOS and Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy
to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work
solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in scalability consulting for web apps, refactoring, and bug
hunting and I also make web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Semi-random facts about me:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org/
      - I'm a Ludum Dare fan: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      - my pet project, a dice roller for RPGs: https://rolz.org/
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Sheffield, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London) but I'm also in
Sheffield once a month. I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help
you turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and Javascript (Node.JS and
browser, often with Angular.JS or D3.JS) to build rich client browser based
and mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with
coding in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team I can bring
on to a project.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, Javascript and hardware projects. So
[http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk) for more details.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, Javascript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

The last few day's I've been building some stuff with React Native,
particularly experimenting with writing custom native views (in Objective C)
and using them from React. I'm going to try and write an article about this in
the next few days.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
up_and_up
================= ================= ================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Highly skilled at MVP development and innovative product prototyping.

Full-stack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Senior Developer with 8+ years experience and excellent communication skills.

See my portfolio for examples: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Strong and innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

* Slicing PSD to HTML, HAML, ERB or SLIM

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= ================= ================= =================

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco, CA

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, artists, architects and non-profit
organizations. In addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of
font-end and back-end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions (for example, my side-project
[http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com)).

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: London (UK)

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, Express, ReactJS), PHP/Python |
Wordpress/Contao | Adobe Creative Suite

Resume: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
codegeek
SEEKING FREELANCER (REMOTE or PHILADELPHIA,US)

Looking for a front end designer who can take my wireframes and convert to PSD
and/or clean HTML/CSS.

Who you are

\-------------

\- You can discuss requirements (front end) and tell me what I "should" do and
not just what I "want" to do

\- You can take wireframes and convert to PSD (and optionally HTML/CSS) in
your sleep. ok may not that easy but you get the point.

\- You work as a professional and expect to be treated the same. No BS.

\- If you will do the HTML/CSS as well, I would like it to be done using
bootstrap so that we can then take your base and play around ourselves. But
you can tell me if this is a bad idea and if yes, why.

\- Any experience with AngularJS (v1.x) is a nice to have as the project uses
angular heavily.

Please, no agencies or companies who claim to do everything including SEO. I
will only talk to a freelancer.

Contact me at yashchandra@treftsystems.com and we can talk more.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit startup startup
[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/) Credits on

[http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, C++, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common
lisp, java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

[https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf](https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf)

[https://github.com/erikg](https://github.com/erikg)

[http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald](http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.elfga.com/~erik/](https://www.elfga.com/~erik/)

erik@elfga.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without
Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive
CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
damm
SEEKING Work - Seattle area or Remote

I am a Systems Engineer/DevOps with over 10 years professional experience in a
Datacenter and over 5 years of working with the Cloud (primarily Amazon and
Rackspace)

Technologies: Chef, LXC, Docker, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redis.

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/scottmlikens)
Github: [https://github.com/damm](https://github.com/damm)

I get my feet wet fast and dive in faster. I don't require 100% ownership and
I love working with others. Contact: scott+hnhiring@scott.likens.us

How I do Chef: [https://github.com/damm/chef-
repo](https://github.com/damm/chef-repo)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense designer interested in working on meaningful and useful
products. With 4 years of professional mobile and web design experience (6
months in a startup) and with my interest in everything that goes into a
digital product I make informed decisions to meet product and user objectives.
My blog should give a better idea about me:
[http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Japan)

I am a web interaction/UX designer with 5 years of experience from California.
I work with companies around the world on landing page optimization, web
application usability, mobile design, and brand development. Are you wondering
why you're losing potential users because of your site design? Ask me at
peng@nylira.com

[http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) \-
[https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/nylira](http://linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Techs: JS / CSS / HTML / Rails

node/io: React, Express, Koa, Jade, Socket.IO, Stylus, Sass, Less

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, South India

I'm the designer of the io.js logo: [http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-
logo-concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

The logo has been refined based on feedback and can be seen here along with
banners and icons that continue the logo’s theme:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

Besides Branding/Identity, I also do responsive front-end development
(Bootstrap/Angular), server-side programming (Node/io.js/MongoDB) and iOS
apps.

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or Remote

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work.

Current side project: Angellist jobs client -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jau2ps0a8omeuv/iOS%20Simulator%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jau2ps0a8omeuv/iOS%20Simulator%20..).

Previous work:
[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1524733/rog182](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1524733/rog182)

Github: [http://bit.ly/18Gjti0](http://bit.ly/18Gjti0)

Email: dev at ninthpath.com

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I help startups (especially B2B) get more users or leads from their sites. I
also help them get more paid users from their trial users.

I do this as a hands-on conversion optimization consultant. How I get it done
depends on each case, but here are some typical methods I use: Funnel
analysis, funnel customization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns, onboarding
emails, automated emails, content planning, and usability tests.

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular,
React, jQuery), PHP, MySQL and Node.js.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
facebiff
SEEKING WORK - Remote/On-site

Based in Boston, MA / Providence, RI.

I'm a software engineer with wide experience in dynamic programming languages.

\- Expert in Ruby, Python and JavaScript

\- Broad understanding of full-stack web development, operations and
deployment

\- Lots of experience with distributed systems, real-time apps, and software
integration projects

\- Wealth of experience putting together technical teams, capturing
requirements, and mentoring developers

\- Background in Computer Science and Applied Mathematics

Resume/portfolio:

[http://mikeleone.com](http://mikeleone.com)

[http://github.com/mleone](http://github.com/mleone)

Buzzwords: ruby, javascript, python, rails, django, node.js, angular.js,
meteor.js, backbone.js, linux, open source

------
hashtree
SEEKING WORK - Colorado/Remote

Functional JavaScripter seeking React/React Native/Flux work with technically
strong and collaborative teams. Twelve years as a developer, served as dev
lead for top US trafficked sites, additional background in machine
learning/AI, bayesian/frequentist statistics, data science, horizontal
scaling, micro service architectures, Scala/Haskell/Clojure, etc. Successful
react projects with a couple VC backed startups, wanting more.

    
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/rockymadden
      Dribbble: https://dribbble.com/rockymadden
      Personal: https://rockymadden.com
    

Reach me at hn@rockymadden.com

------
timanglade
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote

Looking for junior technical writer. Students, interns & young grads welcome.
Must have some development experience with both Swift and Android. Must have
experience with Github, HTML and JSON. Impeccable English. You know Markdown
like the back of your hand. Great attention to detail.

Must be available to work at least 20–40 hours a week (you can work remotely
and anytime of the day).

To apply send the following to tim@realm.io

    
    
       * Resume or LinkedIn link
       * Hourly Rate
       * Number of hours per week you can do
       * English writing samples (in Markdown)
       * Github links to both Swift & Android code you’ve written (must be on Github, since you’ll have to use Github on the job)

------
a0viedo
SEEKING WORK - remote (I'm from Buenos Aires, Argentina)

Software Engineer working with full stack JavaScript applications over the
last 3 years. I work mostly with Node.js, Redis, Express.js, PM2, CouchDB,
Babel.js and MongoDB.

Github: [https://github.com/a0viedo](https://github.com/a0viedo)

LinkedIn:
[http://ar.linkedin.com/in/aoviedo](http://ar.linkedin.com/in/aoviedo)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9PXm1VeoiQjV0UxTnFCT2NfZE0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9PXm1VeoiQjV0UxTnFCT2NfZE0/view)

Email: alejandro.oviedo.g AT gmail DOT com

------
nhenezi
SEEKING WORK - remote (GMT +1)

Mathematician and a full stack dev with sysadmin experience. Worked in many
languages and dozen of technologies, too many to count here. If you are
looking for someone who can pick up things quickly and be useful from day one
contact me.

For more details take a look at my resume:
[http://nikola.henezi.com/nikola_henezi.pdf](http://nikola.henezi.com/nikola_henezi.pdf)

Gihub: [https://github.com/nhenezi](https://github.com/nhenezi) Email: nikola
`at` henezi.com

Keywords: Javascript, node.js, react.js, angular.js, socket.io, python, scipy,
django, sqlalchemy, php, linux, haskell, mathematics.

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End!

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5
Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Looking for somewhere that
understand developers. Remote ideal. Check out my code/site and hopefully hear
from you!

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London / Remote

We are a team of three experienced developers all with full stack experience.
We usually work with Ruby, Rails, JS (Angular, Ember, Backbone), CSS (LESS,
SASS), AWS and Chef. One of us is also a designer, so we can handle UX and
design when necessary.

Our focus is on quality, building well tested applications with fast,
responsive UI. We specialise in redeveloping applications for companies
looking to make the step from MVP to something solid, scalable and
maintainable. We're not the cheapest, but we are amongst the best.

luke@sketchconsulting.com
[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

------
mbotos
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, PA or Remote

Extend your B2B SaaS application to Salesforce.com’s 100,000 customers.

I build Salesforce.com applications which link your startup to a $5.4B sales
technology market. Past applications increased sales for Zendesk and
Eventbrite at customers who use Salesforce. Would you like to increase your
traction in the enterprise market?

Freelance services: [http://alvorden.com](http://alvorden.com)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/mbotos](http://linkedin.com/in/mbotos)

Github: [http://github.com/mbotos](http://github.com/mbotos)

Email: matthew@alvorden.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I engineer marketing outcomes, I call it interactive content marketing.

You and I would work together to come up with the best solution for your
business and I'll build it.

What is it that I build? Free microsites/tools for your audience that would
drive targeted leads to your main offering.

Here are some examples of what I mean:

\- Hubspot's marketing grader. A simple tool that lets a user type in their
website and their email and get a report of what they can improve.

\- Buffer's Pablo app lets you create and share images on social media with
your text overlaid on it. Pablo drives tons of targeted traffic (people that
do social media marketing) to Buffer.

Ready for a better form of content marketing?

Contact: christopher.bui [@] folkrobots.com

------
selamin
====================================================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote / Atlanta, Georgia

Highly skilled at MVP development. Will help you turn your business idea into
a fully functioning prototype.

Full-stack developer and designer.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Recent Projects:

* [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

* [http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

* [http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

More: [http://letsbuildanapp.com](http://letsbuildanapp.com)

Contact: projects [@] 23andwalnut.com

====================================================================

------
_yb
SEEKING WORK - remote

\+ What we can do: iPhone / Android apps, e-commerce websites (Shopify,
Magento etc), scripts, web scraping, data munging, prototyping. No project is
too big or too small.

\+ Technologies: Python, Java, bash/shell, SQL, Ruby, Rails, Node.js,
Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js, Express.js, C / C++, Objective-C,
PHP, HTML5 / CSS3, Django, SQL, Postgresql, Wordpress, AWS, MongoDB, .NET and
more.

\+ How we do it: we're a concierge service for code. On-demand, quick
turnaround, we handle all the hassle for you.

\+ Reach us at: [https://www.instasource.co](https://www.instasource.co)

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, B.C.

Remote: Yes, onsite: Within B.C., expenses paid.

Fulltime: No.

I'm a quantitative researcher/developer. I've

\- built security/surveillence systems involving tricky sensing and placement
problems for the US military (USMC/DIA),

\- Increased receivables for collections agencies (30-290%),

\- Hacked on the Linux kernel and more.

If you have a tricky problem you need to solve, get in touch with me (email in
profile) and I'll see if I can help you with it.

Particular interests right now are Machine Learning, quantitative finance and
physical real world applications of machine learning - in shipping, logistics,
energy, etc. Currently I'm taking on short term contracts in order to fund my
startup.

------
JohnnyLee
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam/Utrecht

Hello everyone,

My wife and I are planning on moving to the Netherlands, so I'm looking for
work there.

I have a bachelor's in computer science and a master's in plasma physics. I've
been programming for ~15 years, and have experience in C, C++, Java, Python,
Go, web technologies (CSS, Javascript, jQuery, html), databases (MySQL,
MariaDB, proprietary). I don't consider myself a front-end developer, though
I've done a substantial amount of front end work, both web and desktop.

We plan on being in the Netherlands for a month or more starting in July,
though we're flexible.

I'd be happy for any information or advice you might have.

Thanks!

David

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, Knockout, Node, React, jQuery, Require,
Browserify, Grunt, Gulp, Bower), CSS (SASS, LESS, Bootstrap, Foundation),
MongoDB (Mongoose), Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketch.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.mariusc23.com/](http://resume.mariusc23.com/)

Email: marius@craciunoiu.net

\---

Seasoned user experience designer and frontend developer. I can take a project
from a simple concept to a fully designed and implemented solution. Former co-
founder used to working on a tight deadline and learning new things quickly.

I'm also able to join forces with an excellent python developer whom I work
with on a team.

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Full stack web apps, ReactJS expert (using since released in 2013), built two
enterprise grade frontends in ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to
100 pages of wireframes), two open source React libraries, multiple conference
talks and workshops.

Clojure, ClojureScript, or short term javascript/reactjs

I have an isomorphic clojurescript app in production

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
joshmn
SEEKING WORK. Anything, really. Hospital bills aren't fun.

Location: remote, Twin Cities

Self-taught everything. Can run a company or man the stack. For the last year
I've focused on web-based APIs with back-ends to manage them. I can whip up
production-ready stuff really quick.

Ruby/Rails, Postgresql/MySQL, Redis; HTML/jQuery/SASS; I can manipulate and
manage front-ends as well, but I am by no means considered a "front-end
developer"; I'm also very well-versed in fraud prevention (see previous posts)

angel: [http://angel.co/joshmn](http://angel.co/joshmn)

email: hi@josh.mn

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (GMT -3)

Self-taught, currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript. Front-end
specialist. I enjoy developing code in small modules.

I'm quite outspoken, I maintain a blog[3], gave talks at a number JavaScript
conferences, and I've also written a book, JavaScript Application Design[4].

    
    
        Resume: http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua
        GitHub: https://github.com/bevacqua
        Blog: http://ponyfoo.com
        Book: http://bevacqua.io/buildfirst
    

Get in touch at freelance@bevacqua.io if you're interested

------
mercurial
SEEKING WORK - Remote (CET / UTC+1 with some flexibility)

Senior software engineer, fond of functional programming (eg, OCaml), but with
plenty of experience in imperative languages, both statically typed (mostly
Java, some C#) and dynamic (Python, Perl, Ruby, Javascript). That said, I can
get up to speed quickly if I'm not already familiar with what you're using.

When I code, I like well-crafted software, unit tested where it counts, and
clean design. As team lead, I'm good at enforcing best practices, ensuring the
code quality stays high and the product is delivered on time.

Contact emmanuel.surleau at gmail.

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (Meteor/jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recent experience is working with Core
WordPress contributors (WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website. I'm
also developing a Meteor App.

Plugins/Apps: [https://github.com/AZdv/](https://github.com/AZdv/)

Location: Germany

Contact: admin (at) kidsil.net

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote, full-time availability up to 6-8 months.

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web developer

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

\- Python, Javascript, Java

\- Django, AngularJS, D3, Bootstrap, jQuery

\- MySQL, Graphite, a bit of Mongo

Twelve years of professional experience in finance, mobile, web, and bitcoin.
Responsible developer, communicates well, able to understand and consider your
business needs.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Email: heliodorj át gmail døt com

Narrative: [http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK, Remote or Canberra, Australia

I'm an experienced Python software engineer, focused on Django, Celery and
Ansible development. I'm always on a lookout for interesting projects, whether
it's in data science or in web development.

LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

Email me: lee@weiyen.me

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK (UK CLIENTS ONLY)

Front-End/UI Developer (12 years of experience)

Location: Azores, Portugal Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, Agile/Scrum, OOP, Bootstrap, Sass, Compass,
Git/GitHub, npm, Grunt, Bower, Emmet, Yeoman, Website Performance
Optimization, Responsive Web Design, jQuery, AngularJS, DOM, AJAX, JSON,
Mocha, Jasmine, PhoneGap, jQuery Mobile Résumé/CV:
[https://resumerepublic.com/nu38380ar](https://resumerepublic.com/nu38380ar)
Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK (remote from Midwest USA; brief onsite travel ok)

Web scraping, crawling, text munging, browser hackery. Java, JS, Ruby, Linux.

[https://github.com/MachinePublishers/ScreenSlicer](https://github.com/MachinePublishers/ScreenSlicer)

[https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver](https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver)

Contact:
[https://github.com/hollingsworthd](https://github.com/hollingsworthd)

------
meigwilym
Seeking Work - remote or UK (based in north west Wales)

Experienced PHP web developer with experience of front and back end work.

I've worked with all kinds of teams over the past 8 years developing off-the-
peg wordpress sites as well as custom web apps.

Latest projects have involved Laravel4, D3.js and plenty of bootstrap on the
frontend. Plus much experience of multi language systems.

Website: [http://meigwilym.com/](http://meigwilym.com/)

Github: [http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

------
egze
SEEKING WORK - Hamburg, Germany or Remote

* 8 years Ruby on Rails experience

* Excellent front-end skills

* Great understanding of optimizing and scaling high-traffic websites

* Up-to-date with current trends and technologies in web development

* Worked well in teams and also solo on numerous projects including long-term products and tight deadline agency projects for clients

GitHub: [https://github.com/egze](https://github.com/egze) WWW:
[http://byteflip.de/](http://byteflip.de/) Contact: aleksandr [AT] byteflip.de

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote (I'm from the UK, currently in India).

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (native and hybrid),
web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work efficiently,
communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra,
MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / NYC

I've been working with Rails full time since 2006. Damn, that makes me feel
old. The ideal position for me is in a short-term capacity with a young Ruby-
or Rails-focused team. I will bring 17 years software development experience
and a massive amount of practical Rails tricks. You bring a team that's hungry
to improve and we will learn from each other.
[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
SEEKING WORK - Minneapolis, MN. Local & remote.

I do embedded software/firmware on multiple platforms, primarily Atmel AVR
based. Design electronics for sensor interfacing and motion control. I will
take on projects from tiny one-off's to small production volumes. Never turned
a project down for being too small. Also available to consult on software
development process. Experienced in FDA Medical Device regulation (21CFR).

Contact info in profile or email hlb @ luxevolutica.com

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Silicon Valley

BeeLine Reader (www.BeeLineReader.com) is hiring web developers and Android
developers. Strong javascript skills required, and +1 for design sense and
browser plugin experience.

BeeLine Reader has popular browser plugins (FF/Chrome) with over 50,000 active
users. We are constantly upgrading these tools and expanding to new platforms.
Email resume/portfolio, location, and rate to developer@BeeLineReader.com. No
agencies please.

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Kaunas / Lithuania / Europe

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Racket, Java, PredictionIO, Apache Spark,
Hadoop, SQL, Machine Learning, Data development.

Resume/CV: lt.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Fucusing on analytic and predictive side
of web applications. Can work on a project / contract / freelance basis.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, Remote

I am a full stack developer with considerable experience of seven years having
worked at many startups and big corporates. I recently built an travel portal
from scratch with custom de-duplication algorithm with Django, node.js,
PostGIS, Angular.js, nginx.

I primarily work on Python, Go language, Django, can build scalable web apps,
RESTful APIs, ReactJS

I am currently running a program for startups to build MVPs for $4.5k. Lets
Talk :)

Can be reached at : shabi@fossix.org

------
crcastle
SEEKING WORK / Seattle or remote

About: I manage analytics, dashboarding, data visualization, and data
processing products. I conceptualize, design, and manage execution. Keeping my
team happy, motivated, and productive while creating delightful user
experiences is what excites me; I also enjoy writing code (Ruby and Node.js
currently).

Resume: [https://crc.io/resume/](https://crc.io/resume/)

Email: hackernews@crc.io

------
v13inc
SEEKING WORK:

I'm a full-stack freelancer with experience managing, developing and deploying
projects in PHP (Symfony, Drupal), Python (Django, Flask) and Javascript
(Node.js, Express, AngularJS, React). My specialty is working with front-end
build systems and automated deployment for single page apps.

I'm located in Victoria, BC, Canada, and am available for daily, weekly or
project-based work.

Sean Clark

sean@v13inc.com

[http://v13inc.com](http://v13inc.com)

------
drinchev
SEEKING WORK

Hey there, I'm Ivan and I live in Berlin.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: yes, but if you are in Berlin we could also meet.

I can :

\- help your developers with that stalled 2-months issue by working side-by-
side with them ;

\- help your business with suggestions that scale ;

\- I can even help you, by interviewing the proper developer to replace me in
the future :)

Anyway, If you need help and you are reading Hacker News, better call me. P.S.
I get paid by the hour and I can work in your Berlin office if you need me
there.

www.drinchev.com / drinchev@gmail.com

------
doozy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (EST / UTC-5, but flexible about hours)

Full-stack senior developer with a bias towards Python.

Buzzwords: Python, Flask, Tornado, Django, Celery, Redis, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
NumPy, SciPy, asyncio, BeautifulSoup, lxml, requests...

You can see some of my past projects and customer feedback here:
[https://www.freelancer.com/hireme/denep](https://www.freelancer.com/hireme/denep)

hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK / Remote based between Milan and Shanghai

Microservices.

We build microservices, simple and easy.

This is how it usually works, you explain us your problem, we design together
the specification, we send a docker container.

Now you can deploy your container wherever you like and just be happy :)

We do have expertise about a lot of domain, so the design of the
specifications is going to be extremely fast and painless.

Our goal is to provide the container in 3 weeks after the first contact...

Email: simone (at) mweb (dot) biz

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

5+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions with A/B and multivariate testing.

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap,
Javascript/Jquery, NodeJS.

Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, Python, EmberJS, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku/AWS.

Portfolio: [http://ash.co](http://ash.co)

Pricing: $85/hour

Email: ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
NicoJuicy
SEEKING WORK:

\- Fulltime employee at software company (Invoicing, Webapplications,
Wordpress websites)

\- .Net oriented ( do other things, but this will get me the most bang for the
buck for you) - Already did some work in the new Asp.Net 5 (which will be
crossplatform)

Existing (and live production apps) have priority, currently have work for
another 2 weeks.

Always willing to learn more, if that is required.

I live in Belgium (Europe) and you can mail me: nico 'at' sapico 'dot' me

------
adim86
SEEKING WORK: - Remote Based in Abuja Nigeria, I am a software Engineer, with
over a decade of experience. I have a wide range of expertise in developing
web applications

\- Languages: Ruby, PHP, Python,Javascript, HTML CSS \- Frameworks: Ruby on
Rails, Django, cakePHP, Meteor \- Background: Bachelors in Software
Engineering from R.I.T

More Info: [http://blueportsoftware.com](http://blueportsoftware.com)

------
atmafox
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote, Kansas City, MO

Skills: Linux Systems administration. Apache2.2/2.4, Tomcat/jetty/etc admin,
MySQL admin, nginx, php-fpm, clustering, load balancers, cisco, netapp, dell
hardware email: adrutledge@gmail.com

resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B54lW7ZuidqXQ0RZTUg3Y01OdUE](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B54lW7ZuidqXQ0RZTUg3Y01OdUE)

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK - Manchester / Remote. Willing to travel to meet people & work.

Designer / Front-Ender. Designed award-winning products and pride myself on my
flexibility. Need a designer who knows technical limitations? I'm your man.

Design: UX/UI/Product-Strategy

Development: PHP/HTML/CSS/JS

Portfolio: [http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me)

Contact: hi@carlfairclough.me

------
radikalus
SEEKING FREELANCER -- (Stealth) -- Remote

Looking for experienced developer with specific expertise in: \- Cython,
Sockets, Python/C++ \- Projects involve architecting tools for performance
diagnostics, aid in architecting various pieces of internal systems, testing
and comparing various network stacks \- Research/Projects can all eventually
be OS under MIT

reach out to: jrg |at| kitsunecap [dot] com

------
Zisko
SEEKING WORK (Remote, or in Miami):

iOS, or Django/ Web!

I've built multiple (around 14) full-stack apps in production. I make iOS
apps, and web servers to go with them.

I have 2 months (until June) until my IP agreement with one of the big 3 tech
companies goes into play, so I'm perfect for a part-time or prototype contract
job! I work quickly to make maintainable, long lasting systems.

contact me at thezisko@gmail.com

------
jrgnsd
SEEKING WORK / South Africa / Remote

I provide solutions focused on the ELK stack: Elasticsearch, Logstash and
Kibana. The main use cases are either full text search or time series data,
such as logs and transactions, analysis and search.

If you're still searching through your logs and data using %TERM% or grep you
need to speak to me.

More info: blog.eagerelk.com | info@eagerelk.com | @eagerelk

------
pimpl
SEEKING WORK - remote and onsite in Poznań, Poland, short-term projects

I'm a front-end developer looking for HTML, CSS, and JavaScript projects. I
have some React and Flux experience too.

I also work closely with a really great designer, so we can create your
website from the scratch and then integrate it with WordPress.

Feel free to contact me:

    
    
      http://piotrek.co/
      me@piotrek.co

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

We build websites and phone apps. We also work on digital strategy, mvps,
social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of Software professionals based in Silicon Valley. We deliver
products and solutions on time and on budget. Contact us.

[http://the.r3dm.com/](http://the.r3dm.com/)

------
doorty
SEEKING WORK - Remote (in South Africa, US Citizen)

Specializing in Front End Development for iOS.

Also iOS Native App & Full-stack Development with Ruby on Rails.

Email: brent at doorty.com

LinkedIn:
[http://za.linkedin.com/in/doorty/en](http://za.linkedin.com/in/doorty/en)

Web: [http://doorty.com](http://doorty.com)

Github: doorty

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - NYC/Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps, primarily for early-stage
companies. If you need help with anything from product strategy to UX design
to engineering, let's talk. Shoot us an email at james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

* To the Trade ([http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/)): Our team partnered with Savel, a New York fabric and materials vendor, to design and develop an iOS app for Interior Design professionals. ([http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/)) * Jawbone X NYFW ([http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw](http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw)): My partner built a custom web app and admin dashboard for Jawbone's NY Fashion Week campaign last year, analyzing contributors' involvement during the event. ([http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw](http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw)) * Romotive ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/)): I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our initial iOS and Android applications. ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, acquisition,
NY.

------
adam0101
SEEKING WORK / Remote (Can travel to NYC or Boston)

iOS and Mac

I've been developing on the Apple ecosystem for 5 years working on my own
projects and contract work. I have successfully built apps for individuals,
small companies, and government contractors.

My specialties include Client/Server apps, Educational apps, Social apps, and
Location based apps.

Email: adamst.onge@gmail.com

------
bennyg
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Located in Alabama

Technology:

\- iOS (Objective-C and Swift)

\- Ruby on Rails (mostly backend work with Heroku)

\- HTML/CSS

You can find me on:

\- Github: [https://github.com/bennyguitar](https://github.com/bennyguitar)

\- Twitter: [https://twitter.com/bennyguitar](https://twitter.com/bennyguitar)

Contact me: brgordon [at] ua [dot] edu

Let's chat!

------
tsieling
If you're in or around Vancouver, BC, we run a free job board driven just by
posting to Twitter: [http://heyavailable.com](http://heyavailable.com). Tech
and design, both loosely defined, are welcome, and we have sections for
offering and getting short term mentorship.

------
PauloManrique
SEEKING WORK - remote / Rio de Janeiro / Brazil

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, social networks APIs,
basic video and audio editing.

Languages: Portuguese, english and spanish (advanced).

Résumé/CV: [http://paulomanrique.com/cv](http://paulomanrique.com/cv)

Email: paulo.manrique at icloud.com

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK. Tokyo, Japan.

I'm a freelance programmer interested in opportunities where I get to use Go.

My background is with Python and Django.

Website: [http://neillyons.io/](http://neillyons.io/)

Blog: [http://thoughtsfromplac.es/](http://thoughtsfromplac.es/)

Email: mail@neillyons.io

tags: golang

------
humility
Seeking Work: New Delhi/India | Bangkok/Thailand | Remote

Android Developer(Native), Backend Developer(Node.JS/MySQL/MongoDB)

3+ years' experience with Android/Java, looking for interesting and
challenging projects.

Portfolio: [http://appste.in](http://appste.in) Email: harry@appste.in

------
dotnick
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Full stack freelance Android app developer. Have been
creating Android apps for the past 4 years, 6 months as a freelancer.
Portfolio/Website: [http://nicknicolaou.me](http://nicknicolaou.me)

------
zha

        SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - iOS / Android native app developer. 
        15+ apps published to App Store / Play Store.
        
        Location: Singapore
        Portfolio: Will be provided on request.
        Pricing: US$ 2.5K per week.
        Email in profile.

------
themanr
SEEKING WORK - Berlin / UK / Remote

British full stack developer. Lots of experience building rails and django
applications. Likes React, immutable servers and learning new languages.
Dislikes Chef, Angular and Drupal. Looking for small but interesting projects.

------
archon
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Chattanooga, TN)

I'm a full stack developer. Experience in a broad range of industries, working
mostly with the Microsoft stack. Keywords: SQL Server, C# .Net, .Net MVC and
Web API, HTML/CSS/Javascript

Email: justin@draconicsoftware.com

------
kenrick
SEEKING WORK

Location: Jamaica

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Ruby ( Rails & Sinatra ), JavaScript ( Node.js/iojs, React,
Angular), HTML5,CSS3, MYSQL, POSTGRESQL, Learning GO, Among others.

Résumé/CV: [http://kenrick.me](http://kenrick.me)

Email: contact@kenrick.me

------
mmmilo
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada (Remote)

I've been developing for iOS for almost 6 years.

My latest work is an encryption app (with a C++ base) that also connects to
cloud services (Dropbox, Box.com) for sharing/storage.

Site: www.pocoapps.com

Email: michael [dot] lo [at] pocoapps [dot] com

------
_benoit_
SEEKING WORK:

Status: Freelancer

Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Experience: 10+ years

Role: C low level hacker

Technologies: C, Linux, Kernel, GDB, Valgrind, Perf, DPDK, Low level code,
Performance

Resume/CV: [http://www.nodalink.com](http://www.nodalink.com)

Email: benoit.canet@nodalink.com

Availability: 25h/week

------
mikeryan
A Different Engine is a small agency in San Francisco who works on emerging
media platforms. We're primarily a JavaScript/Node Shop but always looking for
good Mobile (iOS primarily) developers as well. Willing to work with remote
folks if you're senior enough. Definitely have a preference for folks in the
US timezones (we have a contractor in Mexico who's great) but if you're really
good at what you do we can make other areas work as well.

I'm Mike, the founder you can find my email in my profile and hit me directly
or jobs@adifferentengine.com

Note we're not looking to work with outsourcing shops or recruiters at this
time. Emails from those outlets will be blocked.

[http://adifferentengine.com/](http://adifferentengine.com/)

------
willholloway
SEEKING WORK - CT/NYC/PROVIDENCE/REMOTE

Extensive experience with python/django/fabric/dev ops. I'm flexible and
adept, and I build things that work.

will@willholloway.net

willholloway.net

------
bysdan
SEEKING WORK Location: Israel or Remote

We are a small freelance company for native mobile development.

Our works : [http://200apps.co](http://200apps.co)

dan@200apps.co

------
duckspeaker
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Brooklyn

iOS developer

resume: [http://galloj.com/](http://galloj.com/)

------
joyofdata
Data Scientist

[http://joyofdata.github.io](http://joyofdata.github.io)

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Freelance Android and iOS, Portland Oregon

We have experience with creating MVPs, full apps, enhancements, testing and
maintenance/bug fixing.

About us: A small freelance shop, with over 20 years industry experience from
design, development, architecture, QA and product support.

We have experience with:

    
    
      * App Design/User Experience
    
      * MVP
    
      * Cross platform applications
    
      * Java
    
      * Objective-C
    
      * C#/Xamarin
    
      * Baas's such as Parse.com, Kinvey or PubNub
    

Portfolio:

Garage 529 Android - Project 529 Anti bike theft app.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529.garage.production&hl=en)

Nike + Running - Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en)

Nike + Vertical -- Mobile/Google Glass prototype for hands-free help with
rock-climbing.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App –
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/id438709514?mt=8)

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook) link:
[http://www.thugdesign.com/projects](http://www.thugdesign.com/projects)

Ease into 5K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.c25k&hl=en)

Bridge to 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.b210k&hl=en)

Ease into 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.ei10k&hl=en)

Walk There iOS App – Live walking tour application. Article:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai..).

email at curtis [at] saltydogtechnology dot com

